# May I ask about wheel Bearings?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need a straight Axel-The bolts move in the wood and will soon rub the side of the frame.

Your hardware store will have 1/2" steel rod in lengths long enough to go all the way across the frame and stick out each side long enough to put a stack of washers--the wheels--another washer--and a cotter pin.

The only tool you need is a hack saw and a drill(to make the hole for the cotter pins.) There are screw on caps made to avoid the cotter pin--however I find they fail a lot.

Better wheels--with bearings-- may make your cart more usable if it weighs a lot--Harbor Freight is one source.---Mike---


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Use Tee Nuts


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Very good advice here. I'd also move the cross brace back to where the wheels are now and move the wheels out to the brace position so they extend beyond the frame ends, then cut a little off the bottom corners of the frame at a 45 degree angle. As it is right now, you don't have any ground clearance when you tilt it up to move it.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

hayewe farm said:


> Use Tee Nuts


Thanks! where would i get these? 

------------------ 

i'll look at switching the wheels and cross-brace. possibly cutting the frame back. i'm afraid any more screws or holes will cause the frame to crack badly. it is old wood. 

Thanks all!


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Just about any big box store or decent hardware store.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

hayewe farm said:


> Just about any big box store or decent hardware store.


Box store? as in a place that sells cardboard boxes? Home Depot and Lowes have shut down most all locally owned hardware stores. :tank:

do the "Tee Nuts" have threads? it seems if they didn't i could use "hayewe farms" and "oh'mike's" ideas together.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Big Box store means Lowes and HD among others. 

Yes the tee nuts are threaded, If you use them on the outside of the board and the nut and washer on the inside then the 
wheel will be the only thing turning so the threads won't eat into the wood.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*Question*



hayewe farm said:


> Big Box store means Lowes and HD among others.
> 
> Yes the tee nuts are threaded, If you use them on the outside of the board and the nut and washer on the inside then the
> wheel will be the only thing turning so the threads won't eat into the wood.



do you mean a threaded metal rod? i thought you'd suggested a rod w/o threads and am wondering about the "nut." 

THX!


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm talking about what you have now. The wood gets torn up by the threads on the rod. The Tee Nuts will prevent the threads from being in contact with the wood. By reinstalling the nut and washer on the inside you will lock the units together so only the wheel turns.

If you are planning on going to a steel rod across instead, you should install sleeves in the wood to prevent damage.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

Right. the objective is to minimize wobbling of the wheels and maintain what integrity is left in the wood frame. What is recommended? a steel rod across w/ sleeves or the Tee Nuts with bolts? 

sorry about the confusion. i'm prone to it


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Either will work, it's up to you.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

What will be the secret to minimize wobbling?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A solid axle like I mentioned will not wobble--this could also be attached to the bottom of the 2x4 frame

using metal pipe fasteners--thus giving you a bit more ground clearance.


Take a look a a garden cart (like garden Way) these use a straight axle and wheels --with a ply-wood box on top--Holds a lot of weight--no wobble-

---Mike--


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> A solid axle like I mentioned will not wobble--this could also be attached to the bottom of the 2x4 frame
> 
> using metal pipe fasteners--thus giving you a bit more ground clearance.
> 
> ...


ah, the problem is that the 1/2"x4" frame must sit on the ground. i love the steel bar idea! finding one is a bit difficult. it is as if no one has ever heard of such a thing. 

i think as soon as i find a 5' steel rod i'll use it with cotter pins. the design i dreamed up was to have the wheels detach. i only move the thing once a week. Popping wheels onto the bar, in only a few seconds, would afford the chickens much comfort. 


To explain: there is 4"x4" wire on the bottom of the chicken tractor and the chickens already hate the wire on the ground. they'd stop laying if i lifted the wire off the ground.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

found the steel rod for under $5. now, the question is do i want "hot rolled" or "cold rolled" steel?

I'll want it inflexible but also want the ability to cut it down w/ a hack saw and drill a hole for the cotter pins. 

and so far, i've not had luck on locating "Tee Bolts" big enough to support 1/2" rod.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Either will work--Cold rolled is stronger. Will be a bit harder to cut and drill. Less likely to bend under the weight of the chicken coop.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*Got Rod*

i've got the rod in place. I'll keep an eye out for "Tee Nuts" that are slightly larger than the 1/2" cold rolled steel bar. 
















I"ll keep it off the wheels until I put them in place. But for now, i can move it easily!

Thanks!


----------

